# Black spot on his back



## Miroresh (May 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I usually give my doggie a shave down for different reasons (my wife is allergic, we live in Florida, etc) but today when i shaved him, i noticed he had a new spot on his back. He has never had this before.









Is it common for dogs to grow spots like this on their skin or is it something i should be worried about? He doesn't scratch it, he doesn't lick it, there's nothing growing out of it, no scabs and no rings around it, just a black spot. He is also growing 2 smaller dots (about 1/6th of an inch) further down, about 2 inches up from his tail, on the center of his back.

Here is an older pic (2 months old) that doesn't show this black spot. He is a mixed MinPin with Chihuahua.









Tank and I thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Miroresh (May 16, 2009)

23 views and not 1 reply? Nobody knows what this could be?


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Wish I could tell you but I don't know. Is that spot on his skin or fur?


----------



## Miroresh (May 16, 2009)

On his skin.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Is it raised or flat. Soft or hard? Could it be a mole? Hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## Miroresh (May 16, 2009)

Its flat and soft and on his skin. It could be a mole but doesn't look like one, its just a black spot on his skin that grew out of nowhere. He also has 3 smaller ones on his lower back.

What worries me a bit is that it is new and he is already 5 years old, i don't think doggies start developing spots on their bodies at that stage in their lives. Plus, he is a MinPin + Chihuahua, not a dalmatian.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Some dogs do get black spots on their skin, which leads usually to hair on that spot growing in black, and it's sometimes called 'ticking'. Pretty common and nothing to worry about *smiles*, my pooch started getting them after about 2 years of age and now every time he bathes I find a couple more. You can try googling for more info... happens often and not just to border collies *wink*.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I'm glad someone else has it. (Well their dog). It does help when someone else can say "my dog has it and it is nothing).

See if this describes your dog.

http://www.lethalwhites.com/merle/ticking.html


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

Well being in flordia could it be skin cancer?? 

Also I don't know if you are aware, but actually shaving your dogs messes up his natural cooling system and he is more likley to suffer from heat stroke then if you just leave his fur it's natural length.


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

Could it be scar tissue? Maybe he had a small wound on his back at some point. Scars lighten with age so perhaps his skin is a little darker as the healing process occurs.


----------



## Miroresh (May 16, 2009)

Dogsareme said:


> Well being in flordia could it be skin cancer??
> 
> Also I don't know if you are aware, but actually shaving your dogs messes up his natural cooling system and he is more likley to suffer from heat stroke then if you just leave his fur it's natural length.



He's indoors about 95% of the time, we live in an apartment and we don't have a backyard. The other 5% he is outside going for walks with us or going to the doggie park, we always make sure that he doesn't get too hot or over strained.

The main reason why i shave him down are the allergies we both have.



Snuggles said:


> I'm glad someone else has it. (Well their dog). It does help when someone else can say "my dog has it and it is nothing).
> 
> See if this describes your dog.
> 
> http://www.lethalwhites.com/merle/ticking.html


Hmm...it does look like this. Thanks, i think this is what is happening to him. Getting black spots on his gold parts, teehee. But he looked cuter when he was pure, oh well, more reasons to love him.


----------



## Lacey (May 17, 2009)

I would suggest taking him to the vet for a biopsy just in case. If by some small chance it is something serious, early detection could be the difference between recovery and the unpleasant alternative.


----------

